# What do you eat?



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

In case your diet is not regular, what did you eat today? I have such hard time fixing or finding a healthy and high calorie meal. I'm so undernourished my whole body is drained of energy and my hands are shaking!


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

akstylish said:


> what did you eat today?


Something similar to Italian ravioli.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varenyky


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

I had a chicken souvlaki for dinner! It was yum.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I just realized that I haven't eaten in the last 14+ hours. I feel asleep at 5pm and woke up a bit after midnight. Have been online for most of the time since them. I haven't consumed anything since yesterday afternoon, unless you include pills & diet soda after I woke.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Cajun chicken and shrimp with rice and peppers.
Suggestions: Eat fish! Salmon is my favorite and it's very good for you. Basically any maple syrup recipe for Salmon is good. I got to SparkRecipes.com for healthy recipes in general.
Also, fresh fruits are so helpful, and leafy greens like spinach and kale. You can add those things to any meal and make it more well rounded and beautiful, too! Having those fresh colors on your plate is encouraging.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Also drink water. Filtered water to be more specific. Those energy and protein waters that people sell really aren't always as healthy as the companies say so I stay away from them.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

I've not eaten properly for a long time. I used to prepare good meals for myself and ate well, but recently i've lost all interest in eating properly. I know its bad for me, but I can't get myself to eat properly.

Today I ate a twix, 2 sandwiches, and my supper is 4 sausage rolls (i don't know if I can even be bothered to heat some baked beans up to go with it).

I was 13 stone when I was eating well, i'm now 10 and a half stone, and even though its levelled out and i'm not losing any more weight, i'm not going to be putting any weight on eating like I am. I'm 5 foot 7 and a half, so my weight probably isn't too bad, but I feel underweight in myself and would like to gain about a stone in weight, but I won't because i've lost all interest in eating well.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

akstylish said:


> In case your diet is not regular, what did you eat today? I have such hard time fixing or finding a healthy and high calorie meal. I'm so undernourished my whole body is drained of energy and my hands are shaking!


You can add more grains and high carb foods like pasta to your diet.

I only wish I had that problem. I am always trying to eat less. I can gain weight by just looking at food. :b


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

It's actually rather simple to eat well, and doesn't take much time to prepare meals. First of all, purchase your groceries from a health food store. Most of the food there should be organic, high in whole grains, fiber, and natural protein. I eat organic whole grain cereal in the morning that contains tons of fiber, protein, and even potassium. I usually have a banana with it too and a glass of juice. Lunch - sandwich with white meat and cheese only (you can add some nice greens on it too, like some fresh spinach), and a fruit. I also eat things like whole grain pasta dishes, snack on uncooked vegetables, have salads with vegetables in it and just a bit of dressing, and eat things like organic yogurt with my meals. And then there's whole grain crackers which taste awesome if you spread some REAL peanut butter on them (no hydrogenated oils).

See? It's easy to eat well. Just base your diet off fresh vegetables, fruits, not too much meat, and enough whole grains (48g+ daily). You'll get plenty of potassium, omega 3's and fiber that way.

By the way, hemp is SO GOOD FOR YOU. Tons of Omega 3s, Omega 6s, and fiber. Hemp granola bars and cereal is to die for, so tasty.


----------



## AloneAsUsual (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah, tell me about it, Penny - same :rollhere! I do try to eat healthfully, but it's a little harder for me to on a consistent basis, only because of my limited income after the rent is paid. But I do the best I can. I eat chicken with carrots (one type of meal); spaghetti with lots of lean ground beef, garlic, onions, pasta sauce, etc. - like I said, due to my low income, but I do eat the 100% whole wheat spaghetti, so at least I'm getting some fibre. I have beans at home, but I don't like them, so I'll eat them when there's nothing else, lol!

Usually for brekkie I have tea and toast (100% whole wheat bread); and either some eggs/or some turkey bacon with it. Sometimes I just want the tea and toast, so I'll have it (like today for example) and then 1-2 hours later, I'll do the turkey bacon in my microwave (5 minutes for 4 slices - I like it crispy, ha ha!)

I can't always afford 3 meals a day, so again, I do what I can.

Sometimes, though my body absolutely craves vegetables (which we need anyway), and Monday or Tuesday (I forget) this week, I peeled about 7 or 8 carrots; cooked them with an onion and had a couple cloves of garlic with it; curry powder, in a chicken stock (broth). Yum! It was tasty (for me, anyway). I ate about half the carrots, intending to save the rest for the next day, but 3-4 hours later, I got hungry, and was going to have toast or cereal, but instead I ate the rest of the carrots, lol!

Sorry if this is too long a post. I have a tendency to be long-winded (probably due to my loneliness and having no one to talk to where I live, etc.).

akstylish, I would suggest eating more healthy fats (omega -3 and monounsaturated fats are good choices) if you need/want to gain weight. Nuts are always a high-calorie, but healthy choice. Me, I have to practice what they call ":kmaportion control" (I'm being somewhat sarcastic here, ha ha, but only to :rollmyself because I am somewhat chunky lol!). But if you increase your caloric intake, eventually you should put on some pounds. 

How's your activity? Are you very active, like an extreme amount, I mean. If you are exercising too much, maybe be a little lazy (again, like me, lol! ha ha!)!!! That, coupled with the increased calories, again, should help you to get some poundage. If you want the muscle poundage, and not necessarily the fat-poundage, maybe do some weight-training. It depends on what you want, of course, akstylish. These are just a few ideas I'm throwing out there. Like it says in Al-Anon "take what you want or need, and leave the rest".

A doctor may want to check your thyroid. Sometimes being underweight could be from hyperthyroidism. Other illnesses could be a cause of underweight also.

Hope this helps - again, this is just my 2-cents. If it makes you feel better not to think of it as "advice" (because there are people who absolutely abhor "advice", lol! I'm being facetious, again!) - just think of it as "information" which you can decide if you like it or not.


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

today i ate a bowl of porridge, some blueberries and a protein shake for brekfast. 
md morning snack i had oatmeal mixed with protien powder and i also had some grapes . for dinner i had tuna, lettuce and baked potatoe. mid afternoon snack i had oatmeal and protein powder and some lettuce .
tea i had baked potato, chicken , pea's and brocoli.
and right now im havin some more brolcoli anda meal replacement shake


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Today I ate a bagel with cream cheese, some chocolate, a veggie burger, apple sauce, mashed potatoes, and corn.

I stopped eating meat last month (except for eggs and fish - I'll get rid of them later).


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Nuts are really good for you and boost your nutrient count and fiber. Try walnuts, pecans or almonds. Also fish, legumes, yams/sweet potatoes, fruit.


----------



## CharlesNotInCharge (Jun 27, 2009)

I had the perfect food, a tuna and cheese melt with a couple of green veggies diced into the tuna.


----------



## AbstractAnxiety (Mar 17, 2004)

One thing you can try is making a protein shake. A real good one. 

The protein powders have come a long way from just a few years ago. They actually taste delicious (depending on the brand).

1 shake would be 40g protein, good amount of carbs & fats and around 500 calories. Not so bad, huh.

A couple scoops of powder, some ice and some other yummy ingredients and you have yourself a FULL meal that's delicious and a milkshake! I'm pretty sure most anyone could stand sitting around drinking yummy milkshakes.

If you want I can tell you which powers to buy and give you ingredients for some KILLER shakes. Just let me know.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

By protein powder you mean the one weight trainers use to bulk up? I used to drink one serving everyday(long time ago). It did taste pretty good. Maybe I'll pick up a jug at earth fare. Is whey the healthiest kind?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm trying to get into shape so I eat kinda healthy. I just eat 1800 calories a day. I eat a small "meal" every 2.5 hours. I basically eat the same 6 or 7 things a day, just in a different order. First thing I eat is almost always 2 slices of toast with 1 tbsp peanut butter, or 1 cup of honey nut cheerios, half a cup of 1% milk, and 1 medium banana. 2.5 hours after the first meal, I'll eat anything that is 250-350 calories, every 2.5 hours. I'm almost never hungry this way and I eat between 500-1000 under my daily recommended amount of calories.


----------



## John31613 (Jun 29, 2009)

*what i think on vitality*

keeping hydrated will increase you energy, eliminating will also increase ur energy, getting into a regular routine of high intensity training using the book (mist comprehensive and researched book ever made CHECK IT OUT. advanced max contraction training, i use all the principals but dont follow the routine to the letter to radical for me.)

most important factors are:

diet (wholesome food NOT FAST FOOD, eat crap be crap, u r what u eat literally):b
exercise (body is designed to move) im 130-140? i leg press with 1 leg 700 lbs as a normal workout..:boogie
mindset (mental conditioning of some type reading learning attitude adjustment done by yourself..:mum

some additional info....
sleep with ZERO light u cant even see your hand, any light will enter ur eyes and stimulate the waking hormone making it harder to sleep.
sleeping ON TIME is also VERY important the body is actually regulated with hormones based on the lunar cycle and the night cycles.. hormones out of wack bad things happen.

START WITH THE BODY ITS THE BASE of EVERYTHING U DO EVER:yes

like me i adopted the attitude that i will be the strongest in the gym and after that it become the most important base of my life, find something that consumes you put your all into it. putting your all into something for a couple of hours a few days (just that)consecutivly will suddenly increase it productivity MASSIVLY and last a LONG time.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Abs diet power foods


----------



## spar00 (Jun 17, 2009)

For a while now, I've been living on two bowls of Special K cereal a day, one for breakfast and one for dinner. I really should reconsider my diet, but I haven't collapsed from malnutrition yet... :|


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Shavelle said:


> For a while now, I've been living on two bowls of Special K cereal a day, one for breakfast and one for dinner. I really should reconsider my diet, but I haven't collapsed from malnutrition yet... :|


Don't feel bad, I eat cereal twice a day too...but I also eat other things. If you are just never hungry, smoke weed. :yes


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

pokeherpro said:


> smoke weed. :yes


lol what does it have to with eating?


----------



## spar00 (Jun 17, 2009)

akstylish said:


> lol what does it have to with eating?


It gives you the munchies. Though, I'm not a smoker.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

pokeherpro said:


> If you are just never hungry, smoke weed. :yes


Good advice. Cannabis is the best appetite-increaser out there.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Typical day for me

Wake up, workout then have a shake with Whey protein, 8oz of skim milk, and half cup of oatmeal blended together.


snack will be like brown rice and beans, or some fruit


lunch a wheat tortilla wrap with either chicken or turkey in it, with lettuce, jalapenos, organic beans, and mustard. sometimes i'll also mix a can of tuna with mustard and wasabi sauce and eat that with whole grain crackers.


then another snack of some kind. some type of fruit or peanut butter and jelly sandwich with a glass of skim milk.



dinner is either grilled chicken, turkey burgers, or whatever can be made from one of those. then on the side will be a large portion of mixed vegetables.


snack is either some more fruit, or a couple beers.


----------



## Lydia (Oct 18, 2008)

I had cup noodles and 12 ounces of Diet Coke for breakfast/lunch. I am drinking a cup of chamomile tea to try and counteract it, haha. I eat soooooooooooooooooo unhealthily, the problem is I never gain any weight so there is very little motivation for me to start eating better. :x


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

akstylish said:


> By protein powder you mean the one weight trainers use to bulk up? I used to drink one serving everyday(long time ago). It did taste pretty good. Maybe I'll pick up a jug at earth fare. Is whey the healthiest kind?


i think he is tking about just basic whey protein. weights trainers wanting to bulk up use a weight gainer. this i a protein shake but it contains carbs aswell as is very high in carbs

whey is just protein alone and its only about 100 calories per serving


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

Far more junk food then i really should. 

Perhaps explains why i often feel unenergetic.


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

Olive oil is arguably one of the healthiest ways to add calories to your food. Most (good) weight gain diets, especially lean muscle mass, will tell you to drown your salads in olive oil.

It has 120 calories per tablespoon.

Guys bulking up like to take straight olive oil in shotglasses when they need the calories but dont want to eat any more.


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Breakfast I had some hummus and a piece of pita bread

Dinner i ate a veggie delight sub at subway 
..yummy

and 2 large coffees from tim hortons with sweetner


----------



## dessibel (Jul 28, 2009)

akstylish said:


> In case your diet is not regular, what did you eat today? I have such hard time fixing or finding a healthy and high calorie meal. I'm so undernourished my whole body is drained of energy and my hands are shaking!


Are you a big eater if you knew what to make or what to do?
Try this 700 calorie drink, the first time I made it it was a bit odd but definitely tasty and edible. You will need a blender.

Ingredients:

1/4 cup water
3/4 cup milk ( I use soy milk and add the water cuz its thick, maybe use 1 cup skim milk and no water)
1/2 cup instant oats
1 tbsp honey
1 tbsp flax oil
1 tbsp natural smooth peanut butter (runny kind with the oil at the top)
1 scoop unflavored carb powder (maltodextrin or waxymaize or whatever)
1 scoop chocolate protein powder(I use egg cuz Im allergic to milk)

-Make sure blender is totally dry, blend oats into a powder then set aside in a seperate dish.
Throw in the water and a few ice cubes, grind them up.
Add oil, honey, and peanut butter, blend at high speed for 1 minute.
Add half the milk and all the oats blend again for a minute
Add the 2 powder scoops and remaining milk, blend low speed for a minute.
Enjoy!

this goes good with a fruit cup ( I like the mandarin fruit cups)
I also plan out meals and group days like A, B, C so I can mix and match for variety, email me if interested.

Cheers,
K


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

The quickest and easiest high calorie meal to eat when you're gaining weight is a weight gainer. Go to GNC and pick up a big thing of it and drink a full serving twice a day.

I REALLY hate to cook. Everything I eat takes less time and effort to cook than it does to eat. Here's my diet back when I was gaining weight:

Meal 1:
2 cups chai w/ sugar
4 toast
2 whole eggs (sunny side up or scrambled)

Meal 2:
Weight gainer (650 cals per serving)

Meal 3 and 4:
Depends on how I feel. Sometimes I would fry a 10 oz steak and eat it with bread and a V8, then have rice mixed with tuna and some cashews on the side. Sometimes replace the steak with 3/4 can of vegetarian beans and 4 toast with V8. Sometimes I would just eat a half frozen pizza for each meal with a V8 (but I don't recommend this, it made me pretty fat).

Meal 5 (before bed):
Weight gainer


I would eat each meal about 3 hrs. apart. Total calorie intake per day was 3200-3600 cals. Gained 35 lbs. in about 4 months. Of course I lifted weights to make much of that gain muscle.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

1. Soy sauced rice
2. Shrimp-flavored instant noodles
3. PB & J sandwich
4. Frosted flakes
5. Canned ravioli
6. Occasional pepperoni pizza?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I eat a loada protein ****, tuna , red meat etcetra.

I eat like an athlete lol not in a story topping way i dunno it just makes me feel good i guess n plus i get severe hunger pains so i need to stay full or suffer the consequences ugh not cool btw.


----------

